# anyone used Sera Flore Depot



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

there's those white tablets mixed with the base fertilizers. are they usable as root tabs or just some stuff to absorb the moisture to keep the product dry?


----------



## yasmut (Oct 11, 2006)

I use sera floradepot. İt is very bad. 

I think, JBL aquabasis really good.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it's still didn't answer my question  is the grey tablets useable?

how bad is it? do you get bad results on your plants?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I find it better in concentrated uses. I've used it in a 33gl bowfront and it didnt do much, but when I used it in my 2.5gl it made my plants go boom. I do not think it is worth the price (or the price I paid for my tub), but if you are going to do a bunch of nano's, I think it works fine if not good.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

strange, the sera price here is a lot cheaper than any other brand of base ferts. jbl and dennerle cost too much here.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

You may want to wait for some time if price is a concern.
I have my own line of base fert to play havoc into the local market.

Brownish concentrate granules. 









Must mix it well with a layer of gravel/sand as the most bottom part, then cap it off with your regular gravel.

It is good that you are near, easier to ship and try.

Anyway, have used both sera and JBL lines.
Sera floredepot
JBL aquabasis or JBL florapol
I say JBL still is better, the price difference is worth the result (dont compare to denerle base fert as it is of different class).


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

yes i have heard that you're producing the first batch of base fertilizer in Jakarta and still on the trial period. for your information i'm using your liquid ferts and it works great. i'm hoping the next batch soon...


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

My tub of Sera Flora was I think $27 at the time, and for the size of the tub and the cost of it, it is not worth buying for a big tank.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

around $14 here 5 kg package. i hate the reading inside saying that the base ferts usually last for 3 weeks. my HC carpet won't be full just in 3 weeks, then i have to replace the base ferts? come on...


----------

